# Slingshots for sale at local supermarket



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

HI All,

Just wanted to share something that happened the other day.

I was doing the weekly shopping at the supermarket and for some reason a potatoe masher caught my eye.

Nice stainless handles with 6mm round stainless bar going up in a Y shape to the head of the masher.

Well, about $3 dollars and 60 minutes later, I had removed the head and bent the ends of the two forks 90 degrees. Added some dankung rubber (cant remember exact size, does 17x45 sound about right), made a pouch out of an old leather belt.

Amazing little BB shooter.

I would like to post some pics however, well you know. People use those things against you.

Anyhow, slingshots everywhere in common items, you just need to look!

Hrawk


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm. That's a really good idea. But if you bend the fork back a bit more than 90 degrees, you could make it more powerful by either adding flat bands or you could use a loop of tubing instead. I think then you could make a good slingshot out of it.

PandaMan


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

how strange that is how I found my way here originaly I was trying to find a way to tie rubber onto a loop using a potatoe masher as the frame!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

90 degrees is all that is needed. Think of what a trumark S9 looks like. Very innovative.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well now here is my potato masher slingshot that I made several years ago. I bought the Masher in a garage sale for 25 cents. -- Tex


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

very good creation.

desied for the images of it. would you share some?

It's said slingshot is banned in Australia.

Did the pliceman trouble you for that potatoe-masher slingshot?


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

mine from a peeler a while ago


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

me and my dad noticed that the turky forks in a win-dixie might make good slingshot frames heres what im talking about







http://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-Cooks-Turkey-Lifters-Black/dp/B003FZB4AM/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1288698430&sr=1-5


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bunnymansp said:


> me and my dad noticed that the turky forks in a win-dixie might make good slingshot frames heres what im talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that looks like it could prove useful if one is a lousy shot and fleet of foot you can just chase the game down and stab it. It will already be on a roasting fork.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys made slingshots out of Potato Mashers?!?! Must be a "blast" to shoot...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Well now here is my potato masher slingshot that I made several years ago. I bought the Masher in a garage sale for 25 cents. -- Tex


Tex you are a classic... Thats what I love about slingshots, if you have the creative mind almost anything can be improvised!


----------

